# Credit Cards



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you leave your credit card behind in a shop.. do they hold on to it waiting for you to pick it up or do they send it on to a bank?

Thanks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you leave your credit card behind in a shop.. do they hold on to it waiting for you to pick it up or do they send it on to a bank?
> 
> Thanks


In the UK they would normally return it to the nearest branch, in Egypt...who knows? My advice would be to call the bank ASAP and cancel the card as lost


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dont really want to do that.. I am only liable for 50 sterling if my card is used illegally. I will keep trying to find it as getting a new one here is going to be a problem.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dont really want to do that.. I am only liable for 50 sterling if my card is used illegally. I will keep trying to find it as getting a new one here is going to be a problem.


If it's a UK card then I very much doubt the shop would send it onto a bank


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thing is I am almost 100% sure that it was given back to me, in fact he called me back to give me a receipt.. ohh I wish I had a credit card detector machine


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thing is I am almost 100% sure that it was given back to me, in fact he called me back to give me a receipt.. ohh I wish I had a credit card detector machine


Could it be at the bottom of your handbag? or in your coat pocket?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Could it be at the bottom of your handbag? or in your coat pocket?




No.. I never use a handbag nowadays.. bum bag which I have emptied twice, same with my purse, I even checked the washing machine! I didn't have a coat on.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I blame everyone for "moving my stuff" as I always misplace mine or anything else, normally found in my wallet with a receipt / warranty folded over it or stuck to another card, hope you find it


----------



## TimmieWheeler (Dec 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you leave your credit card behind in a shop.. do they hold on to it waiting for you to pick it up or do they send it on to a bank?
> 
> Thanks


I would hope they would send it to the bank, otherwise how would they be sure it was yours


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Recently they are asking for an ID if I am paying with debit or credit card at Carrefour (Dandy mall) and Spinney's (Mall of Arabia).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shop has my card at their head office and it will be returned to the shop on Monday for me to collect


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

TimmieWheeler said:


> I would hope they would send it to the bank, otherwise how would they be sure it was yours




Easy.. show your passport.


----------

